# Autotrail entertainment system



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just had my first trip away in my new Tracker RS. Can anybody help with the following problems:
1. The sat nav freezes & you have to power off & on to reset it.
2. When listening to an iPod via the aux in socket, on site stationary, the sat nav periodically shouts 'GPS signal lost' over the top of the music you are listening to. How can you shut the sat nav up as this is very annoying.
3. Reversing camera screen takes too long to activate when reverse gear is selected. When you are stuck in a lane & need to reverse with impatient drivers around you it takes what seems eternity to come on.
4. The DVD player skips / jumps.

I spoke to a Car audio specialist when they were fitting my alarm & they said the head unit in the dash had no name on it (like Kenwood, JVC, Sony, Pioneer, etc) so was probably a cheap (& probably nasty) Chinese made product.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I found the unit a pain. I used my own sat nav. Even if you don't use it , it would still tell me I was over the speed limit when driving and listening to the radio.

Like you found the reversing camera took time to come on.

I don't think the package is worth the price.

I don't have to worry now as I have finally jumped ship from Auto Trail.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine has been faultless in all respects (2012 Apache) but some were recalled for exactly the problems you have. E mail Autotrail. They've always be helpful and willing with anything I've asked about.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

zulurita said:


> I found the unit a pain. I used my own sat nav. Even if you don't use it , it would still tell me I was over the speed limit when driving and listening to the radio.
> 
> Like you found the reversing camera took time to come on.
> 
> ...


Hi, if it helps anybody speed warning can be disabled and any camera will take time to boot if the system is off. Just leave the system matrix display on and it will respond instantly.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Early versions did have an issue with freezing, yours may need a recall.
There is a Uk company for. these but i cant remember it off hand.
Our's in a Jan 2012 model had to be returned by the dealer and new software done...

In honesty the sat nav is c##p and i still use my Tom Tom.

DVD should not jump... I suggest get it resolved with dealer if still in guarantee..


Mine was already in place on the vehicle as it came from the factory, otherwise I would not have ordered it as an option.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

The sat nav isn't c**p Steve. It's a top bit of kit. I will agree that without any proper instructions as mine is and I guess all are it's not the easiest to navigate but it works perfectly throughout Europe.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

You are both right. It is a top bit of kit (at least in cost) and sat nav is c##p . still in response to Op
1) check that the sat nav aerial at the back is making a good connection
2) when you have not competed a route, make sure you cancel the route
3) sit and wait patiently for the 3-4 minutes before it decides to do what you paid hundreds of pounds for
4) don't know, have never used the DVD, have enough problems with it already.....


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Blimey, mine's perfect. Camera / Dvd / Radio / Tv / Bluetooth and Satnav or maybe it's just that I worked out how to use it :wink: . 'tis over complicated but that's all.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

dolcefarniente said:


> Blimey, mine's perfect. Camera / Dvd / Radio / Tv / Bluetooth and Satnav or maybe it's just that I worked out how to use it :wink: . 'tis over complicated but that's all.


Ok c**p maybe too strong a word... BUT I just have never got on with it... From the very first week it froze several times. I then almost immediately went off to Spain and took my Tom Tom as I trusted that more. It went back to dealers and got sorted BUT I do find it hard to use. I only ever put it on very rarely just to see if it's still "alive" 

Makes me laugh as I keep getting the "lost GPS" signal but my TT works fine.. It's latest thing is to keep telling me I am over the speed limit, not really accurate when you only doing about 10mph... :lol:

Like I say It was speced on the van when it was built, might be useful to the next owner. Everything else if fine...


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

tonka said:


> dolcefarniente said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, mine's perfect. Camera / Dvd / Radio / Tv / Bluetooth and Satnav or maybe it's just that I worked out how to use it :wink: . 'tis over complicated but that's all.
> ...


Apparently, the "Lost GPS" signal is due to a back connection on the GPS 'aerial' lead. It is only held in place by tape and not a proper plug. Yours may still be loose? Since mine was sorted out it has been fine. The only complaint is as mentioned, the slow reverse camera switch on if the unit is not on at the time.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine all works fine although takes a bit of getting used to and not the most intuitive setup to be fair but once you get used to it all works well .

Still have the Tom Tom on stand- by but can't get the reversing camera to work on it though!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

MMM just given ours its first real rest during 10 days in France and must admit that the Satnav proved faultless with the lane assist function especially useful. Did find the delay in the touch scrEen a little annoying though and agree it's not in the same quality bracket as one of the big names


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

The navigation component of the system uses the iGO software on top of Windows CE, which is very good from the experience I have had using it previously which of course relies on the quality of the hardware to show itself off though.

The link here: https://www.naviextras.com/shop/portal/deviceSelect shows how many companies use this in their own devices including high profile brands such as Alpine, Becker, Blaupunkt, Clarion Hyundai, Kia, Parrot, Renault and VDO.

Regards,
Chris


----------

